# 4wd systems on Dodge



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Ok, I'm trying the different forums to see which truck manu. has the best 4wd system. Now for you Dodge guys - How does the 4wd system compare to the Chevy's? Ford's system isn't really 4wd, because not all 4 spin. They all spin on a chevy. What about Dodge? Do Dodge's have locking rears? Do both front wheels spin? Thanks for your input.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I forgot to mention that I am looking to get a mid 90's 1-ton diesel dually, If it helps.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The Dodge 4WD systems are just as good as anything else out there.Very simple system.

All 4 wheels will not spin on any truck (even a chevy) unless you have posi's or lockers front and rear,or the ground is extremely slippery.I have found most Dodge's and Ford's to push better than a Chevy with IFS.

If you get one,make sure it has the limited slip rear,or put one in it.Then you will have both rear wheels driving.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Here's my beef -- If I spend the money, I want to make sure I get the best out of my truck. If we get another 2 1/2 feet of snow, I don't want to be useless like I was with my 85 f350 dually. I just couldn't hack the fresh snow. I didn't start plowing until 24 hours after the storm, and I could do was clean up. Cleaning up already plowed lots. So, I want to make sure that my truck will be able to go through large snows. My partners '02 K1500 went through 2.5' of snow like it was an inch. AND all 4 wheels would spin if he was on a slippery or snowy surface. I just want to make sure I'm getting the right truck.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Well pretty much any of the Dodge's,GM's,and Ford will plow big snowfalls if properly equipped.

My Dodge's will handle just about anything,as they are set up right.Lots of tractable power,lots of weight,and lots of traction (good snow tires and a limited slip).


----------



## Roger Dodger (Nov 8, 2002)

You can fuss all day and night over LSD, lockers, and what not, but if the tire tread pattern is lousy it's all moot. I have seen 2WD trucks using an appropriate tread design forge through snow and mud better than their 4WD counterparts. So don't forget to consider a good tread pattern for snowplowing.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The key to plowing 2 ft+ snow is to plow with the storm.If you want to be able to drive thru deep snow or not get hung up as easy buy a Dodge or an F350. The GM IFS,and the Ford TTB do not sit as high and do not have the ground clearance the Dodge/F350 does. No matter which one you buy the plow frame wil drag anyway in deep snow. If you want the best diesel,you want a Dodge,but be careful these trucks are usually worked hard,used ones can be really beat,have someone knowledgable check it out for you.The Dodge has the simplest easiest to service truck also.Gm 's are good trucks,IMO,but the 6.5 is lacking in power,and the 94+ especially had some pump issues that can cost you $$$.Ford 7.3 IDI (94 and down) are no powerhouse,most of them are tired now,unless they are low mileage.They leak a lot of oil,the glow plug system is knwon to give trouble,and the trannys on fords and dodges(autos) are known to not last long.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a 98 K-3500 long wheel base and dual wheels. The truck has the G-80 locker and I rarely need 4 wd for commercial plowing, I do use it alot for residential because i usually push alot more snow than on the commercials. Anyway this thing is a tank, it has plowed alot of snow over the years and especailly this year. The truck weighs in at 13-15K during a storm, and I think that is the key to its great traction and ability to move snow. So I would think that any dodge or ford similarly set up would plow just as good. If I were to buy a used GM I would stay away from the diesels, mine is a diesel, but I have maintained it very good from day one. 
the dodge and fords diesels are attuned for the long haul, especially the cummins.
Dino


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Get new tires for your truck and it will feel like a new truck plowing. Tires make the difference more than the emblem on the grill. 
I would go diesel if you buy a new truck. Used truck prices are great for buying now. 
I perfer GM and would buy another with the 6.5 if it checks out O.K. The pump is the main concern and GM has issued a 10 year 120,000 mile extended warranty on them. It is down on power compared to the PSD or the Cummins but who plows with their foot to the floor? Another plus for GM is lower ride height if you are getting in and out of the truck alot. I have a lot of drives that I have to use the blower and shovel on so it does make a diff. when your tired. 

It all comes down to you, buy what you like as there will always be someone saying this brand is better.

As far as 4X4 sytems, Ford has the most reliable when equiped with the manual hubs. No electronics to fail. GM and Dodge use a axle disconect.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

What pump is that? The fuel pump? I really don't know what to buy. Dodge's are notorious for bad trans. Ford's have bad four wheel drive systems in my opinion. Everyone says that the 6.5 are under powered. Isn't there anyway to program the computer, like in a gas engine? It seems like GM's are my best bet. I think the mid 90's Fords are ugly anyway...


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

The injector pump is what was causing all the problems. I would bet that any truck out there with a bad pump has had it replaced with the latest design by now. As far as power, I don't think it's underpowered it just has less and like I said who plows with their foot to the floor. I have yet to plow any amount of snow that made me think I need more power. Plowing is all about traction, with out it you can't plow. 


Now as far as the Dodge trans. , they can be upgraded as well. There are plenty of Dodge auto's behind cranked up Cummins motors that survive.
I disagree about the Ford 4 wheel systems as In the mid 90's they are very basic which = reliable.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Jalawm,go with your instincts,if you feel GM is your best bet,go get one. They are good trucks,IMO.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Dont mean to nit pick but the extended fuel system warranty is 11 yr 120 K.
Dino


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jalawn _
> *What pump is that? The fuel pump? I really don't know what to buy. Dodge's are notorious for bad trans. Ford's have bad four wheel drive systems in my opinion. Everyone says that the 6.5 are under powered. Isn't there anyway to program the computer, like in a gas engine? It seems like GM's are my best bet. I think the mid 90's Fords are ugly anyway... *


It's the injection pump he's talking about.

Dodge's are not notorious for bad trannies.Mine has 360,000 on the original trans,with lots of hard plowing and towing.None of our Dodges has had a tranny yet.They are no worse,or no better than any other's.Depends on how it's driven and maintained too.If it does go,there are lots of good parts available to make them bulletproof.

Ford 4WD systems are fine,no different than any others.Like stated above,differentials,tires and weight are what make the difference.


----------

